# TRipple Canopy Ranch closed down??!!!



## Litenyaup

Anyone know why tcr has closed up shop??

http://www.triplecanopyranch.com/


----------



## Polaris425

wow.. that sucks.


----------



## speedman

dang didnt know they closed, i went last year and the park is really only for big trucks, theres no trails and its realllllyyyyyy small. i think the other parks have something to do with it because all the other parks are a lot bigger.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Heard some one got stabbed out there. And the owners said no more. Not sure if that's the truth.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

where is it located ????FLORIDA?????


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah it is in central florida i read where the owners just werent making any profitable amounts......they were open every weekend and with staff and what not they pay and only 10-20 ppl comming on the weekend atv events they were not making enough to justify keeping it and the big events are cut in half now with other parks open and other parks being a bit nicer and better enviroments........tend to bring less money so in all i think they were not making what they were putting out you gotta remember their insurance on these parks are def far from cheap


----------



## Litenyaup

It just stinks because every time I have gone I had a blast. Also with river ranch right next door there were trails for days if ur an owner.


----------



## JPs300

They posted the same message on facebook immediately after the last event, 2-3 weeks ago. 

It was noted by a few people that somebody had been beat nearly to death and left in the woods, and there was also apparently a group of people screwing right out in front of everyone. - I'm sure that kind of stuff didn't help what was already a bad situation for the owners.


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> They posted the same message on facebook immediately after the last event, 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> It was noted by a few people that somebody had been beat nearly to death and left in the woods, and there was also apparently a group of people screwing right out in front of everyone. - I'm sure that kind of stuff didn't help what was already a bad situation for the owners.


Hows that any different than Mud Nationals? :fart:


----------



## Litenyaup

A few dumb butt people mess it up for everyone....oh well


----------



## speedman

Polaris425 said:


> Hows that any different than Mud Nationals? :fart:


 


how big is nationals? like the park its held at? tcr i dont think was any bigger than 400 acres, was realllly small. and in florida we have about 6-7 mud parks i think maybe less. and to me ryc is the park i rather goto any ways.


----------



## Polaris425

Well I meant the fighting and sex in front of other people. I've seen pics of people gettin' it on at the sand pit. And fights.


----------



## phreebsd

I think its safe to say Mud Nationals is NOT a family event.


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> I think its safe to say Mud Nationals is NOT a family event.


Not anymore. I agree. It was the first couple of years. Even in 06/07 when I went it was decent. But not now.


----------



## JPs300

Polaris425 said:


> Hows that any different than Mud Nationals? :fart:


Maybe 1/2 the park size and maybe 1/4 the crowd size with the same problems = too high a % of issues. 

My immediate crew hadn't yet been there, but those like tonka & some other friends I've talked to that have been there (one of which went for the first time at their last event) said that it wasn't that great. 

*Buddy at the last event said from the womenz he seen Friday evening & during the day before they left Sat(left early cause it wasn't too great) there wasn't anything he would have wanted to see in a compromising position..........something about throwing up in his mouth, yada,yada,yada


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I also hear rumers that ryc is on the way out. Just rumers


----------



## JPs300

RYC has been rumor'd almost since it opened, seems more so now because of people who are mad about the increased entry fee. - It's not going anywhere, they are in fact debating what their next addition is going to be.


----------



## speedman

I rather goto ryc then any other park, even though mud muckers looks like a nice park. I haven't been to devils but I hear it's just open land just like tcr. I like ryc cause of the back trails, main mud hole, Atv section etc etc. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Carolyn Sue

I've been to RYC, Hog Waller, TCR and many more. Loved RYC I think we've been 5 times and always had a great time. TCR was not what I like and they changed a while back you had to by a membership and only members and their guest could go.


----------



## JPs300

Carolyn Sue said:


> I've been to RYC, Hog Waller, TCR and many more. Loved RYC I think we've been 5 times and always had a great time. *TCR was not what I like and they changed a while back you had to by a membership and only members and their guest could go*.


They were always that way except for "event weekends".


----------



## Litenyaup

They are back open and the next event is January 18-20...."mud madness"


----------



## speedman

Need to see if they made it bigger, cause if not to small of a park


----------



## LIfted2004edge

No it's not any bigger. They are multiple reasons they closed. But we won't go into that. I went once and didn't like it. We accutally had a girl get run over and dragged behind my camp. I offered help and was told to get the [email protected] away. So I haven't been back since.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Place sucks nuff said


----------



## JPs300

^ between what I've heard from you & what I've heard from our buddy Eric that went to the last event there I don't think we'll ever go. 

Wanting to get to DGMC soon, but not seeing anything scheduled till after the first of the year.


----------



## Litenyaup

I have been to a couple events and had a blast. Mud was thick and water was deep in spots. After they turned on the wells and flooded the water got real deep and was fun!! The trucks were cool to watch but I guess bein able to go onto river ranch property and trail ride helps pass the time.


----------



## jrpro130

Def wanna try Devils!


----------

